# [Intel 965GM] Mesa ne reconnait pas ma carte [résolu]

## xeno

Salut à tous,

Mon problème est que lorsque je fais un glxinfo voici se que j'obtiens :

```
name of display: :0.0

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x63

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Unknown Intel Chipset 4.1.3002 x86/MMX/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 1.4 Mesa 6.5.2

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_imaging, 

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_point_parameters, 

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, 

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_cull_vertex, 

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_copy_texture, 

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_histogram, 

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, 

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, 

    GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 

    GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1, GL_APPLE_client_storage, 

    GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, 

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, 

    GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, 

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_OES_read_format, 

    GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays
```

Les lignes qui me posent problèmes sont celles-ci :

```
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x63

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Unknown Intel Chipset 4.1.3002 x86/MMX/SSE2
```

De plus je ne sais pas si c'est du à ces erreurs, mais lors du lancement de compiz dès qu'un effet s'active c'est le freeze et donc le reboot manuel.

Merci d'avance.Last edited by xeno on Fri Apr 11, 2008 10:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## loopx

regarde les logs de X

essaye sans fichier de configuration  :Wink:  (fais un move)

Tu as ptet oublié un flag dans VIDEO_CARDS

Tu n'a pas sélectionné la bonne implémentation opengl:

eselect opengl list

----------

## xeno

Toujours une réponse rapide de ta part Loopx ( et je t'en remercie )

Bon pour ce qui est des logs de X, je n'ai aucune erreur (EE). Donc je regarde du coté de flag dans VIDEO_CARDS.Et j'ai :

-i810 vesa.

Pour l'implémentation opengl je n'ai que un seul choix donc je pense que je suis bon   :Laughing: 

Par contre pour les fichiers de configuration , de quels fichiers parles-tu?

Merci encore!

----------

## Desintegr

Essaye peut-être le pilote intel à la place du i810 dans la configuration de Xorg.

----------

## dapsaille

 *xeno wrote:*   

> Toujours une réponse rapide de ta part Loopx ( et je t'en remercie )
> 
> Bon pour ce qui est des logs de X, je n'ai aucune erreur (EE). Donc je regarde du coté de flag dans VIDEO_CARDS.Et j'ai :
> 
> -i810 vesa.
> ...

 

-i810 ?? pourquoi le - ???

----------

## xeno

Merci pour vos réponses.

Le "-" c'est parce que je voulais faire un paragraphe mais inutile donc c'est une erreur de ma part   :Very Happy: 

J'ai changé le i810 en intel mais toujours le même soucis!

----------

## dapsaille

 *xeno wrote:*   

> Merci pour vos réponses.
> 
> Le "-" c'est parce que je voulais faire un paragraphe mais inutile donc c'est une erreur de ma part  
> 
> J'ai changé le i810 en intel mais toujours le même soucis!

 

Tu as opengl en flags ?

----------

## xeno

Oui le Use flags opengl est bien dans ma liste.

----------

## Leander256

Salut,

J'ai le meme chipset sur mon portable et j'ai exactement le meme probleme: des que je demarre un programme opengl (autre que glxgears), plantage complet de l'ordinateur et oblige de rebooter avec magic sysrq.

Je suis en amd64 stable, j'ai donc essaye d'installer une version plus recente de xf86-video-i810 (la 2.2.0.90) mais maintenant le DRI ne fonctionne plus. Je crois comprendre que pour pouvoir l'utiliser correctement il faut passer tout X.org en instable, je n'ai pas le temps de faire ca ce soir. Si tu es a court d'idees je te suggere donc un upgrade.

----------

## geekounet

Sur mes 2 laptops avec leur i965GM, ça freeze si je lance un petit crack-attack, par contre Nexuiz, Tremulous, etc. tournent nickel, donc je ne vois pas trop d'où ça peut venir (un laptop en ~x86, l'autre en ~amd64). Mais j'ai aussi des freezes aléatoires bizarres de X de temps en temps, mais je ne sais pas si ça vient directement de la CG par contre pour ces fois là...

----------

## loopx

 *xeno wrote:*   

> Oui le Use flags opengl est bien dans ma liste.

 

et le use dri ?

----------

## xeno

Oui le use flag "dri" est bien présent dans la liste. Je commence à perdre espoir de faire fonctionner correctement cette carte   :Embarassed: 

----------

## loopx

sisi, ca doit fonctionner mais moi j'ai jamais eu d'intel donc ...

C'est peut être une config dans le kernel ...

Je sais pas ce qu'il demande comme module le driver ... faut voir si tu as bien l'agpgart, le direct rendering manager ... que tu as bien activé le "module autoload" dans ton kernel (pour que les modules soient chargés automatiquement) ...

Essaye aussi sans le fichier xorg.conf ...  ca fonctionne souvent mieux  :Wink:    tu pourra être sur si ca fonctionne ou pas avec la config actuelle.

----------

## geekounet

Il l'a l'accélération graphique, son problème c'est les freezes, donc pas la peine de lui donner ces pistes là ;p

----------

## xeno

Alors la, je sais plus ou donner de la tete. Je viens de recompilé mon kernel en essayant de trouver les bons modules a charger et la surprise.

Maintenant mes lignes sont corrects (sans libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x63 ) mais plus de direct rendering. Pourtant je n'ai que ajouter des options et non enlevés.

Maintenant j'obtiens ceci :

```
direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
```

Et en faisant se qui est demandé voici l'erreur :

```
libGL error: XF86DRIQueryDirectRenderingCapable returned false
```

----------

## loopx

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Il l'a l'accélération graphique, son problème c'est les freezes, donc pas la peine de lui donner ces pistes là ;p

 

ben non il l'a pas   :Laughing: 

EDIT: tu as été voir un tit howto qui explique clairement ce qu'il faut faire pour ta carte graphique ??

----------

## xeno

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Il l'a l'accélération graphique, son problème c'est les freezes, donc pas la peine de lui donner ces pistes là ;p 
> 
> ben non il l'a pas  
> 
> EDIT: tu as été voir un tit howto qui explique clairement ce qu'il faut faire pour ta carte graphique ??

 

Je l'avais, mais suite à la mise à jour de mon noyau, ben je l'ai plus. J'ai trouvé un howto mais l'ai obsolète.

EDIT: Tiens, tiens. En testant un petit truc, je viens de voir que si le module intel i810 est en dur dans le kernel je n'ai pas le dri mais si il est en module je l'ai. Humm mais en module j'ai l'erreur libgnutls

----------

## loopx

```
loopx@loop ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

radeon                109508  2

drm                    66260  3 radeon

fuse                   31508  2

via_agp                 8064  1

agpgart                24888  2 drm,via_agp

acx                    78724  0

```

mes modules ...

agpart est utilisé par drm et agp de via (selon la carte mère)

drm est utilisé par radeon ...

donc, si tu met en dur une partie des modules seulement, il sont chargé alors que certaine dépendance ne le sont peut etre pas  :Surprised: 

----------

## Leander256

Bon, on reprend les bons vieux reflexes peu a peu...

Etant donne que j'arrive a remonter les partitions en read-only apres un crash (alt+sysrq+U), je peux tout simplement regarder dans /var/log/messages ce qui se passe:

```
[drm:i915_wait_irq] *ERROR* i915_wait_irq: EBUSY -- rec: 164 emitted: 173

```

Du coup en cherchant un peu sur l'ami google j'ai trouve:

https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15057

Malheureusement je ne trouve pas de correction ou de work-around (mis a part carrement desactiver le DRI). Est-ce que tu as le meme message d'erreur?

----------

## kopp

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Sur mes 2 laptops avec leur i965GM, ça freeze si je lance un petit crack-attack, par contre Nexuiz, Tremulous, etc. tournent nickel, donc je ne vois pas trop d'où ça peut venir (un laptop en ~x86, l'autre en ~amd64). Mais j'ai aussi des freezes aléatoires bizarres de X de temps en temps, mais je ne sais pas si ça vient directement de la CG par contre pour ces fois là...

 

ça m'arrive aussi de plus en plus souvent ces freezes aléatoires, obliger d'y aller au magic key, ou trouver un autre pc pour kill X et rebooter.

Au passage, dans ce cas là, si je tue X, la charge processeur se relache, mais si je relance un nouveau X, ça recommence pareil...

Pilote ? Noyau ? AIGLX ?

----------

## xeno

Le combat continue   :Cool: 

Pour répondre à ta question Leander256, j'ai regardé mes logs et je n'ai aucune erreur. Par contre pourquoi ai-je I915 alors que le pilote est un i815?

Apparement le dri fonctionne même si j'ai la petite erreur libgl.

Chose bizarre quand le dri est actif , j'ai moins de fps que lorsqu'il est inactif ( 900 en actif - 1200 en inactif )

Intel on t'aura   :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Sur mes 2 laptops avec leur i965GM, ça freeze si je lance un petit crack-attack, par contre Nexuiz, Tremulous, etc. tournent nickel, donc je ne vois pas trop d'où ça peut venir (un laptop en ~x86, l'autre en ~amd64). Mais j'ai aussi des freezes aléatoires bizarres de X de temps en temps, mais je ne sais pas si ça vient directement de la CG par contre pour ces fois là... 
> 
> ça m'arrive aussi de plus en plus souvent ces freezes aléatoires, obliger d'y aller au magic key, ou trouver un autre pc pour kill X et rebooter.
> 
> Au passage, dans ce cas là, si je tue X, la charge processeur se relache, mais si je relance un nouveau X, ça recommence pareil...
> ...

 

OUais moi quand ça plante, j'arrive même pas à restart X, le process est bloqué, et la CG bloque complètement aussi, le truc marrant c'est que le curseur de la souris continue tout de même à bouger, mais pas le reste  :Razz:  Et donc obligé de rebooter...

@xeno: i810 c'est le pilote de base pour toutes les CG intel, et ensuite t'as la partie spécifique pour le DRI : i810, i915, etc. selon ta CG...

----------

## xeno

Ok Geekounet, mais alors je devrais avoir i810 pour le drm . Ma carte graphique est une 965GM. C'est marrant mais le freeze que tu décris , c'est ce que j'obtiens lorsque je lance Compiz.

----------

## kopp

Geekounet : moi l'écran devient tout noir et plus rien. Par contre, la combinaison magique ctrl-alt-suppr reboote la machine (pas la peine de faire appel aux magic keys... C'est plus propre  :Smile: )

Je viens de désactiver aiglx vu que je n'en ai pas besoin, on verra bien ce que ça donne. Parce qu'il aimait bien planter quand je cliquais sur la souris.

Fermer un onglet firefox, ouvrir le menu gnome, etc)

PS: tiens, je remarque au passage que les fenetre opengl (genre glxgears) s'affiche toujours au premier plan... ça le faisait pas avant ça...)

----------

## geekounet

 *xeno wrote:*   

> Ok Geekounet, mais alors je devrais avoir i810 pour le drm . Ma carte graphique est une 965GM. C'est marrant mais le freeze que tu décris , c'est ce que j'obtiens lorsque je lance Compiz.

 

Non justement, si t'as une 965GM, tu mets i915 pour le module DRM dans le kernel, et i810 seulement dans ton VIDEO_CARDS et ta conf Xorg  :Wink: 

@kopp: ouais moi les magic keys ne fonctionnent pas, je comprends pas pourquoi, ptêt mon clavier qu'est bizarre... mais je l'éteint avec le bouton power (et l'acpi derrière qui lance un shutdown nromal) pour faire propre aussi. Désactiver AIGLX ne m'arrange rien du tout, ça fait pareil, et moi ça plante souvent sur une combinaison de touche au clavier, surtout quand je change de bureau, ou aussi quand ya du flash dans mon Firefox...

----------

## kopp

C'est relou tout ça!

À moins que j'aie fait  une erreur dans ma config, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a une sérieuse regression en stabilité quelque part par rapport à il y a un an. Je ne sais pas si c'est le noyau, X ou le pilote intel, mais c'est relou. Y a un an de ça, mon système à tourner plus de deux mois sans plantage de X... là quand je fais deux jours sans ce freeze à la c**, je m'en prends 4 le troisième jour pour rattraper...

----------

## Mickael

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *xeno wrote:*   Ok Geekounet, mais alors je devrais avoir i810 pour le drm . Ma carte graphique est une 965GM. C'est marrant mais le freeze que tu décris , c'est ce que j'obtiens lorsque je lance Compiz. 
> 
> Non justement, si t'as une 965GM, tu mets i915 pour le module DRM dans le kernel, et i810 seulement dans ton VIDEO_CARDS et ta conf Xorg 
> 
> 

 

Non pas dans la conf Xorg, on y met intel maintenant. Driver      "intel"

EDIT : j'ai pas de freeze aléatoires de mon côté...

----------

## geekounet

 *Mickael wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *xeno wrote:*   Ok Geekounet, mais alors je devrais avoir i810 pour le drm . Ma carte graphique est une 965GM. C'est marrant mais le freeze que tu décris , c'est ce que j'obtiens lorsque je lance Compiz. 
> 
> Non justement, si t'as une 965GM, tu mets i915 pour le module DRM dans le kernel, et i810 seulement dans ton VIDEO_CARDS et ta conf Xorg 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ouais c'est vrai, c'est ce que j'ai d'ailleurs... Enfin ça n'a jamais fait de diff chez moi de toute façon  :Razz: 

----------

## Mickael

Il nous faut emerge --info stp ainsi que le make.conf.

@modogeek : te cherches pas d'excuses tu n'en as pas  :Wink: 

----------

## xeno

En ce noble Vendredi 11 Avril 2008, je viens apporter la paix a la Tribu Gentoo.

Mon problème est enfin résolu en passant les drivers Mesa en version 7.  :Smile:  Que la paix soit avec nous, Intel 965GM vivra encore longtemps   :Laughing: 

Un grand merci à tout les utilisateurs et modérateurs qui aident au maximum les users et qui cherchent des solutions.

Un jour viendra, moi aussi je pourrai vous aidez !!!

----------

